# My baby boy got hit by a car



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He's okay. A little banged up. The last person to come through the gate did not latch it properly (not someone in the household mind you) and the dogs got out. Loki was lucky enough to walk away with his life after being struck by a car. Must have just collided with it, no one knows for sure. The woman came up to my father in law and stated "your brown dog hit my car"...

So some stitches and three staples later, he is recovering from his ordeal. But I think I might be more shaken up than he is. I'm not sure he even knows he is injured. What a trooper.

Some pics of his injuries:


































His eyes are a bit glassy in the pics from the anethesia.


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

poor baby. i'll say a prayer for him and ur family.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, C! Hate to hear that. Glad he ecaped with minor injuries. Keep us updated. Nice fat lip BTW. lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ow, poor guy. 

When I first moved down to OK, our rental property had a 4' chain link fence around the whole thing. You had to open the gate to drive your car in. And the house was on a corner lot next to a busy 4-lane road. I was so paranoid there, I hated it. I was always checking to make sure the gate was still closed, and kept a padlock on it at all times. Even then, stupid suicidal Chihuahuas always got under the gate.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

poor baby atleast he is still alive!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'm glad he is OK


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im glad hes okay :angel: I know how that feels :snow: A car hit my pup a while back when I was 13. Take good care of him and spoil him untill he feels 100% better


----------



## Juggalette17 (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope he feels better and he's one lucky pup  I think he deserve a trip to the pet store to get a new toy or dog bone


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucky to come out with minor injury...good for him, he will be better than ever soon


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Glad to see he is ok! Poor brown dog!!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

glad to hear hes gonna be ok, sry to hear that


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that he is going to be just fine. I can't believe that woman said the dog hit her car!!! She is suppose to look out for animals and childern some people shouldn't be allowed to drive. 

I'm sending up good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## nismo (Jul 31, 2008)

aww poor baby. i glade his is ok.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

"your brown dog hiy my car" yea okay. Poor baby!!!!!!!! thank heavens he is okay!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> "your brown dog hiy my car" yea okay.


It can happen. I had a dog come out and hit my car, in essence. Evidently he slammed right into the side of it, because the dent was right in front of the rear wheelwell on the passenger side.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Poor baby! Did they give you some painkillers for when the anesth wears off?


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

He has probably cut himself worse shaving!! Glad to see he is ok.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Loki is doing fine as long as we keep giving him his pain meds every 12 hours (to answer your question Judy). But once the meds kick in you wouldn't even know anything was wrong, aside from the wound on the side of his face. And as for who hit who, I guess we will never know. She can fume about the dent in her car and I will rejoice that my dog is going to be alright. 

And I think taking him to the petstore and getting a new toy in an excellent idea. That's just what I will do this weekend. Thanks! He even got to nap in bed with my husband. I have a feeling he is liking all the attention...


----------

